# Be Careful of What you Give a Woman....



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Well I'm usually not in this forum, but had a couple beers tonight and was looking for laughs:lol: Nice Elk by the way Autumn, was that here in Michigan? You been down to the Ausable pier? 

Anyway, have read a couple post about the checkbook with no reply from the ladies, hmmmmm.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Ralph! Good to hear from you!



Ralph Smith said:


> Nice Elk by the way Autumn, was that here in Michigan?


Thank you...not Michigan. We went up to Saskatchewan for it.



Ralph Smith said:


> You been down to the Ausable pier?


Unfortunately, no. It's been a busy summer...we had to knock down Mike's workshop & put up a new steel building. The old building was ready to collapse.



Ralph Smith said:


> Anyway, have read a couple post about the checkbook with no reply from the ladies, hmmmmm.


I didn't want to get into this peeing contest cause Mike and I made close to the same amount of money when we were working...but I was usually in the lead. We each had our own checkbook. Since we've retired, we've learned to share...but this year, he's winning. He got the brand spanking new workshop!

BTW, how have you been? Salmon starting to hit yet? We're heading up tomorrow morning, Mike wants to hit the river for the duck opener & I'm going to be bow hunting.


----------

